

Social Search has Potential - tjoozeylabs
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/MobileMarketingWatch/~3/dfpooPLYH0E/

======
skennedy
This makes me think of events like Michael Jackson's unexpected death. Social
websites were crashing or having serious performance issues due to the volume
of information being posted in such a short period of time. Users were posting
what limited information could be shared on the topic. Unfortunately,
searching for information on the big search engines (Bing, Google, Yahoo),
relevant information was not indexed fast enough to display this breaking news
in the top search results.

A day after MJ's death, Google announced they were going to modify their
approach.

